# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  1Gbps link

## akakios

Εχω μια θεωρητικη απορια. 

Αν χρησιμοποιησουμε μια τετοια καρτα, σε συνδιασμο με 3 πιατα 80αρια και 3 feeder στο ενα ακρο.... 

Το ιδιο ''setup'' και απο την απεναντι πλευρα....

Το λινκ θα ειναι στα 8 χλμ.
Ο στοχος ειναι οσο μπορουμενα φτασουμε πιο κοντα στα 1Gbps.

τι αποτελεσματα λετε να εχει...?????

απλα αναρωτιομουν μπας και γλυτωσουμε το κοστος αγορας δυο τετοιων.

Λογικο ειναι οτι το ενα ειναι μπακαλιστικος τροπος και ο αλλος πιο ολοκληρωμενος...... και οτι δινεις παιρνεις.... αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολοι καιροι.

Η μια λυση θα κοστισει περιπου 2.500€ και η αλλη (αν δουλεψει σωστα) περιπου 500€ . ειναι μια σεβαστη διαφορα. 

Αν εχει κανεις αλλος να προτεινει κατι ειμαι ολος αυτια.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς το 3x3 δεν θα δουλέψει όπως το περιμένεις σε open space και μάλιστα για 8 km καθώς ούτε αρκετή απομόνωση υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα 3 scream ούτε multi path περιβάλλον.
Μια σχετική δοκιμή σε n και σε outdoor περιβάλλον μεν αλλά με πολυκατοικίες γύρω γύρω όπου υπήρχαν ανακλάσεις όπως θα είχε και σε indoor (για τέτοια χρήση εξάλλου έχει σχεδιαστεί) ήταν το καλύτερο που είχα καταφέρει. 
Δοκιμές σε 3,5 km με 2 πιάτα και το ένα σε dual polar είχαν αρνητικά αποτελέσματα και χειρότερα από σκέτο dual polar.
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=382...101#post557101

----------


## akakios

μπορει να ειναι και χαζη ερωτηση, αλλα ειναι κατι που δεν εχω ιδεα.... 

Γιατι βαλατε 2 πιατα και οχι 3?

----------


## nikolas_350

Κυρίως ο χώρος που χρειάζονται τα 3 πιάτα και γιατί αυτά (2+2 πιάτα) είχαμε διαθέσιμα.

----------


## nvak

Από την απόσταση των 8km τα τρία πιάτα σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους 3-5m φαίνονται σαν ένα σημείο. 
Μόνο η διαφορά της πόλωσης μένει.
Το πείραμα έδειξε ότι 3 πολώσεις στις 60 μοίρες είναι χειρότερα από δύο στις 90 μοίρες. 
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που βλέπουμε μόνο dual polar σε όλες τις εμπορικές υλοποιήσεις

----------


## akakios

αυτο να υποθεσω οτι ισχυει για τα μακρινα λινκ που θελουμε εμεις ε? 
Επειδη βλεπω ρουτερ εσωτερικου χωρου με 3 κεραιες. εκει λογικα δουλευει σωστα ε?

Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα ολοι θεωρειτε οτι θα ειναι καλυτερα dual απο το 3πλο?

----------


## Cha0s

> αυτο να υποθεσω οτι ισχυει για τα μακρινα λινκ που θελουμε εμεις ε? 
> Επειδη βλεπω ρουτερ εσωτερικου χωρου με 3 κεραιες. εκει λογικα δουλευει σωστα ε?
> 
> Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα ολοι θεωρειτε οτι θα ειναι καλυτερα dual απο το 3πλο?


Το 2χ2 ΜΙΜΟ ή 3χ3 ΜΙΜΟ σχεδιάστηκε για εσωτερικούς χώρους όπου το ίδιο σήμα μπορεί να ανακλάει στους τοίχους και οι ανακλασεις αυτές να φτάνουν στο AP με καθυστέρηση.

Πριν το 802.11n οι ανακλάσεις αυτές θεωρούνταν απλά θόρυβος και αυτά τα καθυστερημένα σήματα γίνονταν discard.
Με το 2χ2 ή 3χ3 ΜΙΜΟ στην ουσία αξιοποιεί αυτές τις ανακλάσεις που έρχονται σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους στην κεραία και έτσι επιτυγχάνει μεγαλύτερο throughput.

Στους εξωτερικούς χώρους δεν παίζουν τέτοιες ανακλάσεις. Γενικά το 802.11 δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για εξωτερικούς χώρους απλά.
Γιαυτό παίζουν με τις πολώσεις σε links 2χ2 εξωτερικού χώρου ώστε να μπορέσουν να απομονώσουν τα 2 σήματα όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και να τα αξιοποιήσει ο δέκτης.

Γιαυτό λύσεις όπως το nstreme/NV2 της Mtik ή το TDMA της ubnt χρησιμοποιούνται στους εξωτερικού χώρου εξοπλισμούς τους.
Αλλάξανε το πρωτόκολλο ώστε να λειτουργεί καλύτερα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.

Επίσης το Airfiber δεν είναι απλά ένα 2χ2 ΜΙΜΟ. Δουλεύει τελείως διαφορετικά (γιαυτό επιτυγχάνει full duplex links).
Έχει 2 κεραίες & 2 chip για το wifi. Η μία λαμβάνει και η άλλη εκπέμπει. Πρόκειται για αρκετά εξειδικευμένη υλοποίηση.
Δεν ξέρω αν κάτι custom θα μπορέσει να σου αποδώσει έτσι.


Για μένα, αν αυτό που θες να στήσεις είναι για επαγγελματικό σκοπό και όχι πχ να συνδεθείς με κάποιο φιλαράκι, ξέγραψε τους εξ'αρχής τις φθηνές λύσεις.
Δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσεις τίποτα παρά μόνο πρήξιμο όταν θα σκάει κάθε τρεις και λίγο.

Τα παραπάνω λεφτά που θα δώσουν για κάτι σωστό θα τα γλυτώσουν σε support και downtimes.

----------


## akakios

σε καμμια πριπτωση δεν ειναι κατι επαγγελματικο.

θα το θεωρουσα εγκλημα να το παιξω ''μαστορας'' και να παω να κανω μια εγκατασταση σε κατι που τωρα αρχιζω να μαθαινω.

Τα πειραματα σπιτι του ο καθενας. ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν ειναι σε κοινη συννενοηση και ειναι αποδεκτο απο τον πελατη εν γνωση του.


Στο θεμα μου τωρα... επειδη το κοστος ειναι μεγαλουτσικο... γιαυτο ψαχνω κατι ποιο ''χειροποιητο''. 
Απο οτι καταλαβα δηλαδη δεν θα ακουμπησω καν τα 1.000mbps. 

Θεωρεις οτι τα 400 με 450mbps ειναι λογικο για 8-10 χλμ λινκ? (full duplex)

----------


## Cha0s

> Θεωρεις οτι τα 400 με 450mbps ειναι λογικο για 8-10 χλμ λινκ? (full duplex)


Full Duplex πως; Το Wifi είναι half-duplex (γιαυτό λέω το AirFiber είναι ειδική περίπτωση που επιτυγχάνει FD).

Προσωπικά δεν έχω παίξει με 802.11ac οπότε δεν έχω hands-on εμπειρία να σου πω αν θα παίξει η όχι σε αυτά τα Mbit σε τέτοια απόσταση.

----------


## akakios

θεωρητικη ειναι η ερωτηση αφου και εγω δεν εχω κανει τιποτα με AC. 

ο συλλογισμος μου για την ερωτηση ηταν ο εξης...
*Θεωρητικα* δινει μεχρι 1.300mbps οποτε δια 2 για full dublex παμε στα 650.
και επειδη αυτο ειναι θεωρητικο.... ελεγα μηπως στην πραγματικοτητα δωσει 400-450.

αλλα απο την αντιδραση σου μαλλον παλι κατι υπολογιζω λαθος. χχαχα  :peace:

----------

